# R15-300: 0x121E - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-300: 0x121E
Staggered release began 7/1/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132621

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131324

Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.

All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

R15-300.

Noticed two things in the last couple of days.

So far, I've not had problems recording. Until this past weekend.

I had set up the dvr to record the indy race at Watkins Glen (finally... off the ovals!!). My wife switched on the system and was watching some other show, then, pressed Pause. The r15 brought up a "do you want to continue recording or cancel" message. She, thinking it was recording her show and not wanting to actually record it, selected cancel. When I went to watch the race, it was not there. History showed "Cancelled". She had no idea the prompt was for the Indy race being recorded in the background.

Hrmph.

So, I set it up to record the replay, figuring "no big deal". Bug in the system, but not a biggie.

Monday AM (observe that I have BOTH Tuners hooked up), it was recording at 9am. At 9:30, there is a SL to record Sesame Street. The race stopped recording at 9:30 and the history shows that it and Sesame Street were the only recordings made today (and the Indy race is shown with a status of "partial").

With both tuners active, I would not expect a show being recorded to be stopped by another show to be recorded when there is a spare tuner that would allow both shows to be recorded! This is a big bug!


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Run the System Test and see if both tuners are considered active. It is possible that one tuner thinks that it has been deactivated. Since it thinks you have only one tuner, it will only let you record one show at a time, thus the issue you have. I believe that a reset or a System Setup will correct the issue.


I did check the signal meters this AM which lead me to a realization. First, let me step back a bit.

First thing I noticed was the record light was on. Nothing in the recordings list, nothing in history, nothing in to-do, nothing in prioritizer for this AM. Odd. So, thinking it was the record light bug, I went to check the satellite/tuner signal strengths.

When I went to test the satellites, I got a message (paraphrased) "27 Dresses is being recorded on ch 1013 at 6am. Do you wish to cancel recording and continue or not?"

What?!

I don't even have a ch 1013 (27 Dresses is on two ppv channels in the high 100's)!

Then it hit me, DTV is _assigning priority_ to material they push to my receiver. This is the bug! DTV must have pushed something (hard to verify since there are no dates on the recordings but it fits based on what I observed this AM) to the receiver on Mon AM. I had a manual recording for the Indy race Mon AM and a SL for Sesame St 1/2 hr later. The SL took precedence on the one remaining tuner (that wasn't being used for DTV pushed material at the time) and pre-empted my race.

IMO, DTV can push material, but that push should be assigned low to no priority. I should never even know that something is being pushed... if I want to check signal meters, then toss the background recording and give me my signal meters with no prompt, warning or other message or dialog. If I want the Sesame St SL to proceed while I record the morning news or the latest P90X infomercial whilst I feed the cats, the receiver shouldn't decide that _my _recording choices are of _lower_ priority than DTV pushed material (most of which I will never watch). The To-Do List should always take priority.

Oh... and the signal strengths on both tuners were spot on, BTW.


----------



## coan.net (Jul 4, 2006)

When the update first happened, something similar happened to me.

I had paused live TV for about 5 minutes or so, and came back and started to watch. After about 5-10 more minutes, the prompt came up saying something about liveTV being paused, did I want to save the recording.

... well I thought no - I just want to keep watching. So I picked no, then the TV went back to live and I could no longer go back to watch those lost 5 minutes or so.

This happened a 2nd time also.

Since then, thunderstorms came through with power outage so my box got a good cold restart - and since then I no longer had that problem. (Just testing for the past 45 minutes since I'm watching TV about 5 minutes behind - so I'm guessing the restarting of the box helped solve my problem.)


----------



## BlueOvalBoy (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm having problems with partial recording since this update. Am I the only one to have this problem? Is there any fix for this? I have not done a reset lately because of numerous power outages have taken care of that for me.


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

I just noticed my 3rd missing SL since I got this release. I thought that problem was resolved a long time ago. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

None of these issues have been tested yet.

*1. R)) Bug:*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
The R)) bug still remains after all this time. All duplicate airings of an episode will have the R)) icon even though only one of the airings will be recorded.

*2. Faulty Signal Outage Recovery:*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
The R15 cannot seem to recover from a signal outage. When one occurs and the signal returns, the R15 will come up with a black screen. Two things result from this: recordings go on as scheduled, but the recording is all black, or the recordings are canceled and rescheduled by the prioritizer until the black screen is gone. In order to correct the issue, a reset is required.

*3. Incorrect Search Results (No Episodes Found):*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
When performing a search for a specific show via Title, the show is listed as a possible choice, but selecting it results in no episodes being found even though the Guide clearly list the show. If you then use Recent Searches, the search returns multiple episodes of the show on the channel specified during the Title search. In this example, I was searching for Without a Trace on TNT (245).

*4. Recording Selection Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
This is probably related to the Incorrect Search Results (No Episodes Found) issue. When trying to select the show to create a SL, either by double clicking the R)) button in the search results or Guide or selecting Record Series from the Guide entry the R)) icon appears momentarily and then disappears. Checking the Prioritizer finds the show listed with No Upcoming Episodes. Selecting the show from the Prioritizer only gives you the Recording Defaults screen. This issue occurs even if you select Record Series and then modify the defaults to record Both types of episodes. This was also seen while trying to record Without a Trace on TNT (245).

After about 10 hours, checking the Prioritizer showed that the SL found upcoming episodes, however, if I deleted the SL the issue started over again. It also recorded an episode that aired about 20 minutes after the SL was first created, so it did find the episodes fairly quickly, but not while I was using the receiver.

*5. Caller ID Issue (Edit Settings Menu Option):*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
The Edit Settings menu option for Caller ID is listed at the bottom of the list of calls and not at the top where it is easily accessible. Moving it to the top would also put in line with the HR2x series receivers.

*6. Incorrect Search Results (No Episode Title):*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
When performing a search on a show of a show that episodes have already been recorded, the results list episodes of the recorded shows by their show title as opposed to their episode title. All other episodes are listed by their episode title.

*7. Skip-to-Tick Issue: Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
The Skip-to-Tick will not recognize the beginning or end of an hour as a tick mark. You can easily see this if your Live Buffer goes back before the top of the hour and you then try to Skip-to-Tick backwards before the top of the hour.

*8. Showcases Not Deleted After Expiration:*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
The Showcases appear to be listed with the items in reverse order by expiration date. Yet, I have a showcase listed on my receiver that has an expiration of 12/31 that appears to be for 12/31/2007.

*9. Incorrect Remote Devices Listed:*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
After performing the CE update, I found that the devices listed in the System Setup for my remote control were incorrect. The TV, AV1, and AV2 items listed were not even close to the manufacturers I currently have. All the devices still respond to the remote though, so it appears to only be a display issue and not a functionality one.

*10. Cannot Scroll Windows From Front Panel:*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
When using the buttons on the front of the receiver, you cannot scroll up/down on windows that have a scrollbar. This can easily be seen when going to the Setup menu. The initial screen shows the setup of the system and has a scroll bar on the left side. Using the down button on the front of the DVR does not do anything, however, using the down arrow on the remote will scroll the window. This issue does not exist on my R22-100.

Let me know if any of these have changed.

- Merg


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

*2. Faulty Signal Outage Recovery:*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
The R15 cannot seem to recover from a signal outage. When one occurs and the signal returns, the R15 will come up with a black screen. Two things result from this: recordings go on as scheduled, but the recording is all black, or the recordings are canceled and rescheduled by the prioritizer until the black screen is gone. In order to correct the issue, a reset is required.

*I noticed this either has been fixed or improved on my end. Now when I have had outages, box recovers just fine.*

*8. Showcases Not Deleted After Expiration:*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
The Showcases appear to be listed with the items in reverse order by expiration date. Yet, I have a showcase listed on my receiver that has an expiration of 12/31 that appears to be for 12/31/2007.

*This appears to be fixed as well. I only have the welcome video & a movie promo in Movies Now & Showcases*

*9. Incorrect Remote Devices Listed:*
_Initially Reported: 0x1220_
After performing the CE update, I found that the devices listed in the System Setup for my remote control were incorrect. The TV, AV1, and AV2 items listed were not even close to the manufacturers I currently have. All the devices still respond to the remote though, so it appears to only be a display issue and not a functionality one.

*This appears to be fixed as well. I manually changed my settings back last CE & they remained in this CE unchanged so it appears to be fixed.*


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

red.bean.head said:


> *2. Faulty Signal Outage Recovery:*
> _Initially Reported: 0x1220_
> The R15 cannot seem to recover from a signal outage. When one occurs and the signal returns, the R15 will come up with a black screen. Two things result from this: recordings go on as scheduled, but the recording is all black, or the recordings are canceled and rescheduled by the prioritizer until the black screen is gone. In order to correct the issue, a reset is required.
> 
> ...


I'll change the status of the Faulty Signal Recovery to possibly fixed until we get some more confirmations. As for the Showcases, I'll recheck on mine to see if I still have any old showcases not being deleted. With regard to the incorrect remote devices issue, I figured that the settings would automatically correct themselves. I hadn't reset them to the correct settings. I'll give that a try and see what happens with the next release.

- Merg


----------

